# Conditionnel (présent ou passé) conjectural



## Ruda

Bonjour à tous!

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre exactement ce que cet extrait veut dire:

_Selon l'étude de l'INPES, un Français sur dix *consommerait* de la drogue au travail. Ce problème n'épargne plus aucun secteur d'activité, plus aucune couche sociale._

Mes doutes proviennent de l'emploi du conditionnel dans ce cas-ci. Est-ce que cela veut dire que:

a) les employés *consomment vraiment* de la drogue
b) *on se doute* que les employés consomment de la drogue (c'est ce que dit l'étude, mais on n'est pas sûr)
c) les employés *voudraient consommer* de la drogue s'ils pouvaient

J'ai ajouté la phrase suivante pour vous donner plus de contexte et surtout parce que cette phrase me fait pencher vers la version a) (ou b, mais pas c), car on parle du _"problème qui n'épargne aucun secteur (...)"_ et la seule volonté ne me paraît pas suffisamment grave pour être appelé comme ça (et pour être le sujet de tout un article). Néanmoins, le conditionnel suggère pour moi l'incertitude et pour cette raison je dirais que c'est le cas de b) ou c).

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également ce fil sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## Comtois

C'est b.
Cet usage du conditionnel est fréquent dans la presse pour évoquer une information insuffisamment vérifiée.


----------



## Traveller5

J'ai lu récemment cette phrase dans un article de _La Presse _:

« Patrick Brazeau n'aura pas tardé à se trouver un nouvel emploi. Le sénateur suspendu *aurait déniché* du travail en tant que journaliste indépendant au magazine Frank de Halifax. »


J'ai un question à propos de l'usage du conditionnel passé ici (les mots que j'ai en tête sont en gras ci-dessus). Je sais que dans ce contexte, le conditionnel passé est utilisé pour suggérer que cette fait semble douteux pour l'auteur du texte. Ce que je me demande est celui-ci : qu'est-ce qu'on dit si l'on rapporte un fait qui avait lieu dans le passé ou dans le future  (plutôt que le présent comme le cas ici) ? Est-ce qu'il faut utiliser un autre forme de conjugaison ?

Merci pour l'aide en avance !


----------



## janpol

"aurait déniché" n'est pas un présent, c'est un passé.
Futur ? je dirais "serait sur le point de dénicher" et je crois que je dirais ça aussi pour le présent (ou "dénicherait")
*ce* fait semble douteux *à* l'auteur du texte >>> non, il pense que c'est probablement vrai mais il n'a pas pu vérifier cette information.


----------



## littlepond

Bonjour !

Pourquoi dans cet article on utilise le conditionnel passé (regardez le 2ème para : « aurait commis », « se serait trompée », « aurait embarqué ») ? D’après ce qu’on m’a toujours enseigné, le conditionnel passé est utilisé pour une conséquence irréelle, qui n’est plus réalisable (« si j’avais fait quelque chose, j’aurais fait quelque chose ») : mais ici, évidemment, dans ce « faux » article, le livreur a bien fait tout cela (oui, je sais, pas vraiment, c’est une fausse nouvelle, mais dans l’article une vraie nouvelle), il a couché avec l’actrice, etc. Pourquoi alors le conditionnel passé ? Parce que l’écrivain imagine que tout aurait dû se passer comme ça ? Merci de m’expliquer : j’avais posé la même question à ma prof (qui est française), mais elle n’a pas pu l’expliquer, alors j’espère que vous pouvez me donner quelques pistes d’éclaircissements.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Comme on dit : Cette information est à prendre au conditionnel.
C'est à dire justement que le journaliste ne veut pas dire que c'est (ce serait) vrai, à cause des plaintes et procès. C'est la présomption d'innocence ; Ne pas s'avancer, ne pas se mouiller ; Ne pas faire de gaffe... Faute de preuves réelles tangibles, on écrit au conditionnel. Comme cela, pas de risque de se tromper 

_Il aurait commis_ : Je vous dis cela mais c'est pas sûr, en fait je n'ai rien dit mais c'est dit.
On parle aussi de langue de bois.


----------



## littlepond

Merci beaucoup, atcheque ! Si le journaliste n’est pas sûr, quelle est la valeur de l’information qu'il nous donne ?

Est-ce que cette utilisation du conditionnel passé se manifeste aussi sur d’autres sites (de « vraies » nouvelles), comme _Le Monde_, _Le Figaro_, _La Libération_, etc. ? Ou c’est bien limité jusqu’au genre agorafi ?


----------



## atcheque

Ouh ! la télé et la radio abondent de conditionnels


----------



## littlepond

Ah, dans ce cas, je ne comprends pas, comment une info est une info, si on dit au même temps qu'on ne sait rien! Quand-même, si vous rencontrez d’autres exemples comme ça dans vos prochaines lectures, est-ce que vous pouvez me donner/m'envoyer (ici ou par message privé, comme vous voulez) quelques liens de ces textes (pas agorafi, mais d’autres sortes de journaux/articles). Merci d’avance !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Quand on fait un canular au premier degré, ou basique, qui se veut une plaisanterie, on raconte mensongèrement avec assurance, en soignant les formes, une histoire assez vraisemblable à laquelle on veut faire croire. On s'attendrait donc ici au mode affirmatif, à l'indicatif, donc.

Mais cet article pousse le canular un peu plus loin, en faisant mine d'avoir eu le souci de vérifier les sources et, faute d'y être parvenu, soi-disant, de respecter la déontologie des journalistes en donnant les informations au conditionnel : le conditionnel, dans cet article, est lui-même un canular.


----------



## atcheque

> le conditionnel, dans cet article, est lui-même un canular.


----------



## vina

Le seul terminal poste-frontière entre l’Egypte et la Palestine, et seul accès pour les Gazaouis au monde extérieur, est fermé la plupart du temps depuis la chute de Morsi, le 3 juillet. En visite à Ramallah, le chef de la diplomatie égyptienne, Nabil Fahmi,* aurait clairement fait savoir que* « _l’Egypte aimerait voir les forces de Abbas contrôler à nouveau le passage frontalier _». « _L’Egypte ne rouvrira pas le passage à moins que les forces loyales au président Abbas soient autorisées à retourner au terminal _», a annoncé l’ambassadeur de l’OLP au Caire, Barakat Al-Fara, qui demande au _Hamas _de revoir sa politique envers l’Egypte, mais affirme que « _rien ne peut nuire aux relations entre l’Egypte et les 
Palestiniens _» .

- Pourquopi s`utilise le conditionnel passé au lieu du passé composé dans la phrase en gras? 
- Est ce que cela dit que l`information n`est pas confirmée?

Merci en avance


----------



## Maître Capello

vina said:


> Est ce que cela dit que l`information n`est pas confirmée?


Oui, c'est exactement ça.  Il s'agit d'un conditionnel conjectural.


----------



## Mengnizhang

BonjourZ

J’ai une petite question précis. 

*Le conditionnel passé* et le conditionnel tous les deux peuvent servir à donner une information incertaine, non confirmée.

Quels sont des différences entre ces deux là? Et quels sont d autres différences.

Svp si qqn pourrait m’aider, plus de détails que possible...

C’est très apprécié. 

M.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour faire des conjectures, on utilise le *conditionnel présent* pour des faits incertains *actuels* (en train de se produire) et le *conditionnel passé* pour des faits incertains *révolus*.

_Le gorille des montagnes *serait* en voie d'extinction._ = Il paraît que le gorille des montagnes *est* en voie d'extinction (maintenant).
_Le voleur *aurait été* arrêté._ = Il paraît que le voleur *a été* arrêté.


----------



## zipp404

Dans la phrase mise en évidence en gras ci-dessous, Marie-Antoinette utilise-t-elle un conditionnel de conjecture afin de relater la citation attribuée au roi Henri IV sans en revendiquer la véracité ?

*Contexte*

Marie-Antoinette, future Reine de France, a quatorze ans et est sur le point d'être emmenée en France pour épouser le dauphin Louis Auguste. Juste avant son départ, elle écrit dans son journal intime tout ce que l'abbé de Vermond lui a appris sur l'histoire des rois de France.
*___*​
14 mars 1770
« Il y a six mois, je connaissais à peine le nom du Roi de France.  Aujourd’hui, je sais réciter le lignage du Roi Louis le Bien-Aimé en remontant jusqu’à trois cents ans en arrière, ainsi que les événements qui ont le plus marqué le règne de ses ancêtres […]
Je peux réciter l’histoire du Roi Louis IX que l’on surnomme aussi Saint Louis,
*celle d’Henri IV le Cynique*, *qui *aurait déclaré : « *Paris vaut bien une messe* », puis s’est fait catholique alors qu’il était protestant convaincu. »


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.

Cette phrase est attribuée à Henri IV. Marie-Antoinette doute qu'il l'ait jamais prononcée. Sinon, elle aurait écrit "*a* déclaré" à l'indicatif.  Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas clair ?

Ajout :


> Le Vert Galant n'a sans doute jamais prononcé cette fameuse boutade. Elle n'apparaît qu'en 1622, soit douze ans après son assassinat par Ravaillac, dans un recueil facétieux, _Les Caquets de l'accouchée_,
> « PARIS VAUT BIEN UNE MESSE » HENRI IV, 1593


----------



## zipp404

Je me suis mal exprimé.  J'ai reformulé la question.


----------



## OLN

Si bien qu'on ne sait pas ce que tu as modifié, mais ne t'inquiète pas. 

Exemple classique :_ Si l'on en croit  X/ Selon X, Y aurait + participe passé._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est effectivement un conditionnel de conjecture, décrit par Grevisse (_Bon usage_, 13e, § 860, b / page 1262) :





> Le conditionnel passé [...] marque un fait imaginaire (et donc irréel) *ou conjectural* concernant le passé [...]


lequel Grevisse donne en exemple : « La catastrophe _aurait fait_ trente mille morts. »


----------

